# Fan won't turn on itself



## jtbdow (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi.

_I'm new to this forum after I found a thread on google referring to this forum.

It was about a guy who had something blocking his fan from spinning itself._


```
Laptop: HP Pavilion g7 2027eo
```


My problem is that my fan won't spin unless I help it spin.

I removed the keyboard, got my mastercard card and pushed it in the spin direction, and voila it started spinning.


My thoughts is that there is something in the way of the fan that keeps the fan from starting to spin.


Also, something to notice, is that when I push the plastic case down with my finger, (where the fan is located underneath), I can hear it touching the fan.


I am unsure of what's going on really. I removed the keyboard, case, and motherboard, to successfully clean it with compressed air, though this did not help at all.
I couldn't see something OBVIOUS object in the way of the fan, but I might be wrong here, I don't know how the fan should look like.

When I push the fan myself it just feels kind of slow. Still, I don't know how easy the fan should spin.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2013)

Fan is almost dead. Time to replace


----------



## jtbdow (Jun 28, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Fan is almost dead. Time to replace



How do I find a fan for my model?


Also,  I googled replacing fans.

Some people were talking about that I have to change my CPU too.
Is this correct?

And something about a heatsink module?

And to place some thermal i-dont-know-what on the CPU or something like that.


Warranty is over.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2013)

This just mounts were the old one was.

http://www.cheapcpufan.com/hp-pavilion-g7-2027eo-cooling-fan.html


----------



## jtbdow (Jun 28, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> This just mounts were the old one was.
> 
> http://www.cheapcpufan.com/hp-pavilion-g7-2027eo-cooling-fan.html



Okay.


Thanks.

In the picture, it seems like there's only one cable attached?


To replace my fan, am I just replacing the new fan with the old one, doing that by disconnecting the cables on the old one, and connecting them with the new one?

There's like, a big coppar pipe near the fan, don't know if it's attached to the fan or something, do I need to change that aswell?

It seems like an easy task if it's just that one cable to be attached?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 28, 2013)

if you have good electronics skills you can repair it. one of the capacitors has worn out. 
its common. comes from old age. since these use single phase oscillations, it needs a starter.


----------



## jtbdow (Jun 28, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> if you have good electronics skills you can repair it. one of the capacitors has worn out.
> its common. comes from old age. since these use single phase oscillations, it needs a starter.



I believe I can repair it myself, I just want some forehand tips on what I'm about to do.

Is it that only cable connected to the fan that needs to be disconnected and replaced?


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 28, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> if you have good electronics skills you can repair it. one of the capacitors has worn out.
> its common. comes from old age. since these use single phase oscillations, it needs a starter.




Or the bearings, sometimes a drop of grease makes old fans like new and last long times. You could try that you won't lose much



Yes usually fans only have one connector.


----------



## jtbdow (Jun 28, 2013)

Derek12 said:


> Or the bearings, sometimes a drop of grease makes old fans like new and last long times. You could try that you won't lose much
> 
> 
> 
> Yes usually fans only have one connector.



Oh, sounds very simple to change the fan then.



Where do I pour the grease?

And can I use like, olive oil or something? 

Thank you for possible solutions^^


----------



## Irony (Jun 28, 2013)

The copper thing you mentioned is the heatpipe it moves heat from a component to the heatsink where the fan is. The fan itself you should be able to remove fairly easily without taking the heatsink off. If you take the heatsink off the CPU you may have to reapply thermal paste and stuff. Best to just leave it on. 

I think If it was mine I would try giving it a shot of oil first. If your fan looks like the one in the link in post 4, it looks like you just peel back the black sticker on top and you might be able to see the top of the bearings. Or you might have to look at the back side. I think dedasdude is the fan fixer extraordinaire tho, he might be more helpful lol


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 28, 2013)

jtbdow said:


> Oh, sounds very simple to change the fan then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might have to remove the sticker then maybe a rubber plug then you will see a "hole", you should pour a drop in the "hole", not too much 
Something like this: 







lubricant WD40 or something, or machine oil or similar NOT organic oil!!!

I've repaired noisy/slow fans with this and they lasted long times before replacing it altogether, it's worth a shot


----------



## jtbdow (Jun 28, 2013)

Derek12 said:


> You might have to remove the sticker then maybe a rubber plug then you will see a "hole", you should pour a drop in the "hole", not too much
> Something like this:
> http://cdn.overclock.net/5/50/508567a5_Oiling_a_sleeve_bearing_fan_-03.png
> 
> ...



Very informal picture, thank you!
I suppose this is below the fan, and not on top of the fan. My fan looks (almost) like in post four, it's just plastic on top.

If so, this requires taking off the motherboard completly to be able to even see below the fan.



Is what you explained is what 'Irony' was saying? right?
"If your fan looks like the one in the link in post 4, it looks like you just peel back the black sticker on top and you might be able to see the top of the bearings. Or you might have to look at the back side."


Sorry, I'm having quite a hard time understanding few english words since I am from Sweden, haha. My english isn't perfect, nor is my grammar.


I'm off to purchase some mechanic oil tomorrow. Also I'm "thanking you" if that matters.

Thanks.


Edit: Some people in swedish forums have been talking about sewing machine oil, which works perfect for them. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 28, 2013)

jtbdow said:


> Very informal picture, thank you!
> I suppose this is below the fan, and not on top of the fan. My fan looks (almost) like in post four, it's just plastic on top.
> 
> If so, this requires taking off the motherboard completly to be able to even see below the fan.
> ...



Don't worry I am spanish and my english is not perfect too  
Maybe some fans have the hole in the front if you see the sticker try peeling it maybe you won't need to take the mobo out

Yeah just remove the sticker, and in some cases you'll see a rubber or plastic cover which should be removed, then the hole should be visible
Yes sewing machine oil will be perfect too.


----------



## Irony (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah what he said in his post is what I was saying. If its just plastic on top like you said, then the other side of the fan should be like his picture there. The fan should come off of the motherboard without much trouble. And for oil, I'm pretty sure sewing machine oil is generally mineral based so it should be fine. Or any kind of engine oil if you have some extra. It wont take much, just a drop or two.


----------



## Vario (Jun 29, 2013)

Very low weight engine oil like 5w or 10w from the auto parts store or better yet, sewing machine oil, would be good.  I used 3 in 1 on a fan but I think it was too heavy.  Give it a shot with a light weight mineral oil and you might revive it.  Fans are more durable than you'd think.  WD40 might help get it moving as well, but its not a suitable lubricant, its more of a cutting oil (too thin, wears quickly, some of it will evaporate, etc), so if its stuck you could try a tiny bit of that, then run it for an hour, then put a drop of a heavier weight oil like sewing machine oil or light engine oil in it.


----------



## Vario (Jun 29, 2013)

Also on a related note, does anyone know if its possible to buy the rubber plugs? I have a really nice 120mmx38mm Koolance fan but it doesn't have a plug, just the sticker.  The sticker has a bit of oil on it now and doesn't reseal like I'd want it to.  I guess I could cut a piece of rubber and stick it in there.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 29, 2013)

Derek12 said:


> You might have to remove the sticker then maybe a rubber plug then you will see a "hole", you should pour a drop in the "hole", not too much
> Something like this:
> http://cdn.overclock.net/5/50/508567a5_Oiling_a_sleeve_bearing_fan_-03.png
> 
> ...



I think WD40 is meant to be bad in fans, it runs out real quick and gets quite hot. That was something I read in another thread, I'm no expert.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 29, 2013)

its not the grease. if it were a bearing problem it would turn, but slowly.
i know fans, after all i wrote this:-
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131473


----------



## jtbdow (Jun 29, 2013)

I can't seem to get the "rubber" off which in fact was some steel or metal part.

I used a thin object to attempt to bend the metal part off, doesn't seem to work tho'.
And suggestions?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 29, 2013)

its not a sleeve bearing fan. you cannot fix these without damaging.

the metal part you see is infact probably the journal, or the journal housing


----------



## Vario (Jun 29, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> its not a sleeve bearing fan. you cannot fix these without damaging.
> 
> the metal part you see is infact probably the journal, or the journal housing



Could he lubricate the fan by dripping oil between the impeller and the motor?


----------



## jtbdow (Jun 29, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Could he lubricate the fan by dripping oil between the impeller and the motor?



Would that not be kind of risky if the fan spinning "throwing" oil everywhere?

I might just as well buy a new fan from the site in post four.
I trid removing the fan today with part success, there is a very ery thin screw attached to the silver metal "housing"(?) that also is attached to tge fan.

Sometimes the fan run on itself though not very often. I usualy remove the kryboard and push the fan on and then place the keyboard back in place.

I've got to do that until the new fan has arrived I guess. Unless it's possible to oil the fan.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 29, 2013)

It might be worth a shot just to type in the model number of the fan here: http://www.impactcomputers.com

I've ordered from them several times before, they ship fast and have a real phone number with a real person behind it. 

seeing as how you already have the fan pulled out it might cost you less than $20 to buy a new replacement including shipping and a warranty


----------



## jtbdow (Jul 1, 2013)

Arrakis+9 said:


> It might be worth a shot just to type in the model number of the fan here: http://www.impactcomputers.com
> 
> I've ordered from them several times before, they ship fast and have a real phone number with a real person behind it.
> 
> seeing as how you already have the fan pulled out it might cost you less than $20 to buy a new replacement including shipping and a warranty





Where do I find the model number of my fan?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 1, 2013)

I found this, not cheap though-
http://www.cheapcpufan.co.uk/hp-pavilion-g7-2027eo-laptop-cpu-cooling-fan.html

This one is £17 but has free worldwide shipping-
http://salebatt.com/laptop-cpu-fans/hp-pavilion-g7-2027eo-cpu-fan.htm

I looked at quite a few and they all seem to be around £15/$24.


----------



## jtbdow (Jul 1, 2013)

tigger said:


> I found this, not cheap though-
> http://www.cheapcpufan.co.uk/hp-pavilion-g7-2027eo-laptop-cpu-cooling-fan.html
> 
> This one is £17 but has free worldwide shipping-
> ...




Thank you.
Good description of how to replace the fan aswell in salebatt.

I guess i'll choose the cheaper alternative, I guess there aren't any quality differences on the expensive and the cheap one? 


I'm purchasing this. Will reply back later when it's shipped and replaced and how it went.

Thank you everone!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 1, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Could he lubricate the fan by dripping oil between the impeller and the motor?



no. First it would get messy.
2nd, the viscosity of hydro dynamic bearing lubricant is important, as if its too thin, it wont work, and if its too heavy, it wont move around and lube properly.


----------



## jtbdow (Jul 5, 2013)

I ordered a fan from this site 4 days ago

http://www.cheapcpufan.co.uk/


And it hasn't arrived yet, I don't know if it will lol

Is it a trustworthy site?
The site seems so, simple and there's no telephone number to call them or something.
I sent them an email on their "Contact Us"
No sign that it was sent though, not like "Your message has been sent". Nothing like that.

It says I can track my order too, but it doesn't say how.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 5, 2013)

jtbdow said:


> I ordered a fan from this site 4 days ago
> 
> http://www.cheapcpufan.co.uk/
> 
> ...



Sorry abut that, hope you don't get ripped off. How did you pay, if it's by card you should be ok I think.

Hope you get your fan.


----------



## jtbdow (Jul 9, 2013)

I got the fan today.


The fan did not fit.
I removed the part of the fan (a plastic object that was not needed) to make it fit.
It finally fitted, and I tested it.

It did not work. It did not spin.


The warranty is over and I have no fan..

I'm currently using an external fan (my floor fan) aimed at my laptop, and it seems to work, but it drains a lot of electricity.. lol

I'm pissed on those guys from Hong Kong who sent the fan.


----------



## SaiZo (Jul 9, 2013)

jtbdow said:


> I can't seem to get the "rubber" off which in fact was some steel or metal part.
> 
> I used a thin object to attempt to bend the metal part off, doesn't seem to work tho'.
> And suggestions?



Had same problem on an HP for a friend, the fan was some "Sunon MagLev" fan. It was a copper part however on that one. We just ordered a new fan, was much easier.




jtbdow said:


> I got the fan today.
> 
> 
> The fan did not fit.
> ...



Does it have the same voltage etc. as the old fan? Have you made sure nothing is getting in the way of the fan blades so they get stuck?
I know that once I ordered a fan, they sent me a 12v mini fan when I needed a 5v mini fan.

I'm also currently looking at the old HP fan that I replaced in my friends system, and it's rated DC5V and 1.9W.
I do not know what the ratings are on the original fan you had, but make sure it's almost the same rating (the volts).

Hmm.. I do however have some spare parts HP laptops, maybe I have a spare fan that could fit your system? I could try and see how much it costs to send it to you (yes, I'll give it away for free if it fits..).


----------



## jtbdow (Jul 16, 2013)

The site from where I ordered the not fitting fan, sent me a new one without charge, for a replacement.


They told me that there was two types of 2027eo fans, and they sent me the wrong one.
Finally got the right one from them yesterday (without charge then), and it worked like a charm, it's now spinning in my laptop.


I guess the site is just newly made or something and they're trying to work they way up the line of business^^?


Anyways, my laptop is cooler than ever now 


Thanks.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 16, 2013)

silkstone said:


> I think WD40 is meant to be bad in fans, it runs out real quick and gets quite hot. That was something I read in another thread, I'm no expert.



It's bad if you don't lubricate after which goes for any thing it's used on..  WD40 is a stripper it's made to remove all crap..

Although it's good to use to remove all the rubish but if this guy is not taking the fan apart to do it correctly he should just use sowing machine oil or alike.

Under the sticker there is a either a C Clip or a washer like clip if that's removed the fan will fall apart so cleaning can be done correctly.

I believe if you want the replacement fan due to the current being to worn out ebay has them but make sure you get the right one.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 16, 2013)

AsRock said:


> It's bad if you don't lubricate after which goes for any thing it's used on.. WD40 is a stripper it's made to remove all crap..



Hence it's bad to use in fans, Silicon based lubricant works for just about everything


----------



## AsRock (Jul 16, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Hence it's bad to use in fans, Silicon based lubricant works for just about everything



Thats why i use Super Lube ha..
http://www.super-lube.com/


Just do a ebay search on Pavilion g7 2027eo and 3 show up although still a little pricy.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 16, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Thats why i use Super Lube ha..
> http://www.super-lube.com/
> 
> 
> Just do a ebay search on Pavilion g7 2027eo and 3 show up although still a little pricy.



I believe he already got a replacement and fixed the issue


----------



## AsRock (Jul 16, 2013)

jtbdow said:


> The site from where I ordered the not fitting fan, sent me a new one without charge, for a replacement.
> 
> 
> They told me that there was two types of 2027eo fans, and they sent me the wrong one.
> ...



That's correct there is 2 kinds one has 2 wires and the other has 3 wires.



Bo$$ said:


> I believe he already got a replacement and fixed the issue



Yes,  Whoops ..


----------

